

Viviti launches three new partner programs, and built in domain support. - viviti
http://blog.viviti.com/entries/general/viviti-launches-a-brand-new-website-three-new-partner-programs-and-built-in-domain-support

======
viviti
To read the full press release please go here:
<http://viviti.com/assets/releases/03-22-2010-NewRelease.pdf>

